# Just some horsey photos!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd share some horse photos with you guys...its been a while! For those of you who haven't met him, this is my 13 year old tobiano paint horse Apollo. He thinks he is a giant puppy dog as of lately and likes to find trouble and mouth and chew on EVERYTHING (which he is slowly learning is not okay lol)...and gives lots of kisses and cuddles. 





On the rare occasion he likes to come off as elegant



But the rest of the time he is just a handsome lovable goofball


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So nice to finally see photos of Apollo again, he is such a handsome devil. I absolutely love the last shot, you are a photogenic pair.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!! Awesome photos!! 

Lou (my apricot female Spoo) LOVES horses!!! If I even show her these pictures. She starts wagging her tail madly, and even cries a little cause she wants to jump into the computer screen and go say hi hehehehe 

You 2 look beautiful together on that last picture too!!

Thanks for sharing! 

I love horses! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you both!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful pics. I think horses are beautiful, graceful and regal. But I just can't read them. I can't tell if they want to be my buddy or stomp me to death. But they are beautiful.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...he looks like such a sweet horse. Really neat photos. I miss my horses.


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Great photos of such a handsome boy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Horses are actually pretty easy to read and not aggressive by nature. Some are nervous, and you will see the whites of their eyes and they will back up. I think they are much easier to read than dogs.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Horses are actually pretty easy to read and not aggressive by nature. Some are nervous, and you will see the whites of their eyes and they will back up. I think they are much easier to read than dogs.


That's what I've heard and I hear it a lot since I basically live in horse country. But I just find dogs easy to read. Maybe that because I've had dogs all my life and never really been around horses much.

Rick


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Great photos! My niece raises Tobiano Paints in VA. One of her mares just foaled a dark smoke one this morning.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It's good to see pix of you and your horse, Michelle...I haven't much experience with horses so it is nice to see you cuddle with yours like a puppy....

He is so pretty.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am fairly good at reading dogs too Rick but occasionally there will be a dog that I can't tell immediately if it is nice or naughty. I can't think of a time where that has happened with a horse.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Working with horses is making me a better poodle owner; horse trainers say TAKE CONTROL. If your horse is being disrespectful you back her up like you're going to flatten her....I'm finally learning how to deal with Maddy!!! Michelle, you and Apollo are gorgeous


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Michelle! That last photo of the two of you is just precious! You are just soooo pretty!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!



georgiapeach said:


> Great photos! My niece raises Tobiano Paints in VA. One of her mares just foaled a dark smoke one this morning.


That is awesome! Do you have any pictures? I would love to raise a foal of my own one day...it has always been my dream.


----------



## amerwine (Dec 4, 2013)

*horsey*

Your pictures are beautiful! How fortunate you are to have horses. Enjoy!

I walk my crazy poodle by a horse stable in town. My poodle jumps and wants to play with Edna the horse. Although they were never together, my dog wants to play. Edna just stands and stares at the nutty dog. Sometimes Edna will do a short jump, neigh and run through the field. I don't know if she is scared of the crazy dog or just wants to play?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Apollo needs a brown-and-white parti spoo sidekick!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Ooh he reminds me so much of the horse I had for years, Harlequin Joe!! He looked just like Apollo except had brown around his eyes. I had home foe 20 years, and miss him all the time. Thanks for posting the pics?


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

your horse is beautiful i miss my horse she was stollen a few years ago she was a 16/1 thoroughbred x race horse she was a fantastic show jumper and did very well in ridden showing here in the UK . As much as id like another horse think my day's of horses are over and looks like it's poodles from here on


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

He's getting extra spoiled the next couple of weeks because he injured a ligament in his leg so is not able to be ridden for quite a while. Hopefully it doesn't effect him being ridden in the future. I'm heart broken at the thought of retiring him early and never riding him again...so I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

Aww so sorry to her he's injured fingers crossed with a lot of rest he will be ok .My horse was called Faith she had a lot of injuries, tendon a few times and had a few abscess on her frog which wasn't nice esp when there in pain you feel hopeless well i'm sure with a lot of love from you he will be just fine. Please keep in touch and let me know how he is hope you will be riding him again soon xx


----------

